# Steam Yacht Queen of Scots



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Does any one have any information on this vessel built at Fairfields in 1904. I am particularly interested in her history in WWII as unusually she was not requisitioned by the RN.

My understanding is that she was broken up c1952. Sources of photographs from any period would be much appreciated.

AndyCAdams


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

For Andy C Adams :

Cannot help with photograph, surprising as Fairfileds were producing quite a number of these beautiful steam yachts at that time and images of their other builds are normally seem from time to time in various sources. However, some details to start the ball rolling :

This vessel was built for William Allan Coats in 1904 as Fairfiled's Yard No. 436 and was 606 tons, 53.5 metres in length and 8.7 metres in width.

In 1926 she passed into the hands of Thomas Coats

In 1931 she was acquired by the American millionaire Anthony Drexel of Philidelphia

In 1939 she came into the possession of M. Graham White of Southampton, Long Island

In 1947 she was bought by Manzanilla Navigation Company of Panama and was renamed 'Dolores'

In May 1952 she went for breaking at Savona at the age of 48 years

There is a foreign website that may have further information but I am struggling to find it right now. If and when I do find it, I will revert with any further details.

Hope this is a start.

Angus


N.B. The link : www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76063


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

eriskay said:


> For Andy C Adams :
> 
> Cannot help with photograph, surprising as Fairfileds were producing quite a number of these beautiful steam yachts at that time and images of their other builds are normally seem from time to time in various sources. However, some details to start the ball rolling :
> 
> ...


Angus

Many thanks for the link to Nautalia. It has clarified her career from 1947, I am still investigating the black hole from 1939-1947. 
Best wishes

Andy


----------



## scubalsd (Nov 1, 2010)

*I'm new to this*

Hi, Dont know if I am looking for information on the same boat as you or not; I am looking for information on a boat which took my grandfather to look for pirates treasure on Cocus island.
Here are some likes I have found so far:-

http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/32958050
http://paperspast.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin/paperspast?a=d&d=EP19341017.2.165


----------



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi scubalsd, this is indeed the same boat you are looking for.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

If you haven't already done so, contact Glasgow University Archives. They hold the records for Fairfields, which are very extensive, substantial and detailed. Apart from photographs, they may be able to help with other areas of interest such as trials records, ship specifications and plans. Additionally, you could try Strathclyde Regional Archives, who may also be able to help with plans, though I'm not sure plans for Yard Number 436 are held by them. Worth a try though.

Dave W


----------

